
This coffee shop isn't very interested in coffee - protomyth
https://www.marketplace.org/2016/11/25/business/coffee-shop-isnt-very-interested-coffee
======
jrnichols
"Is it just us, or have coffee shops been getting less comfortable lately? You
go in, buy a coffee, sit down with your laptop and TRY to get some work done,
only to find there are no electrical outlets, there’s no Wi-Fi, the music is
too loud, and oh…there are no bathrooms either."

Huh. Must be a New York thing. Haven't had that problem in the DFW area. Ever.

